# Finally got a break in the heat



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 20, 2016)

It has been so hot here & I have been so sick but both are beginning to subside, so i made it to the shop. Had time to finish this one for the wife. It is Damascus but she liked the polished look better, Snakewood with holly spacers 12" of meat cutting terror! She loved it now i got to make it's lil' brother....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2016)

Simply divine! Can't see the Holly though. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

Beautiful knife Pappy! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 20, 2016)

A OK


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice knife Pappy. Shame she wants damascus polished but you know what they say... Happy wife happy life!  I think you mage the right decision.


----------



## Strider (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice! There is no better gift! There is something shining in their eye when they start using, start whittling...gives them some kind of satisfaction. I like that! :) What did you coat the snakewood with?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 22, 2016)

the snakewood has Mylands friction polish over Renaissance wax...I am sorry about pic with the holly showing...LOL


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice pappy. You need to go to Sam's and buy one of those squirrel cage fans if they still have any. Those thing will blow you out of your socks! I love mine.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 22, 2016)

this is what it looked like before......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 24, 2016)

I've seen that diamond pattern created by putting a piece of expanded metal on top of a red hot billet of damascus and striking it with a power hammer. Brad Vice, Alabama Damascus makes it. Very unusual and nice pattern.


----------

